# I love things like this



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Was goofing around and searched "railroad oddities" and came across this http://atsf.railfan.net/oddities/ Found some neat things. Always on the hunt for unusual items on railroads.

Carl


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Theres a prototype for every modeling mistake


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is a very interesting site. Wonder how long it took him find all of those oddities?


----------

